# I want that can hung and



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't care how you do it ,,,,,Okay.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I didn't know you followed Cletis around........ :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess it satisfies minimum code for mounting and securing.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks to me like he could have gone right to the pan with some crows feet in the time it took to bend that rod...but then again crows feet are one of the many parts that never seem to be around when you really need them and are when you don't!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I didn't know you followed Cletis around........ :laughing:


He does great work..:laughing:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't care how you do it ,,,,,Okay.:laughing::laughing:


Wow ! I can think of at least 10 other ( better ) ways to support that box , and that isn't one of them , lol ! People like this are out there to amuse us when we move a ceiling tile , lol .


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> Wow ! I can think of at least 10 other ( better ) ways to support that box , and that isn't one of them , lol ! People like this are out there to amuse us when we move a ceiling tile , lol .


How about allthread touching the ceiling but not connected? :whistling2:


----------



## nervous (Nov 13, 2012)

:no::no:Classic!!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> How about allthread touching the ceiling but not connected? :whistling2:


I've taken a few of those in the noggin...:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I've taken a few of those in the noggin...:laughing:


Thats funny, Here, we call our head a noggin.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nervous said:


> :no::no:Classic!!


Just too funny..:laughing:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Come on we all know that they hung it that way to dampen the structural vibrations....


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> I guess it satisfies minimum code for mounting and securing.


I disagree. The all thread isn't stopping the box from moving in any direction. It's just being supported by the conduit


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Sparky J said:


> Come on we all know that they hung it that way to dampen the structural vibrations....


Earth quake proof:laughing:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Earth quake proof:laughing:


I have a buddy who's a mechanic some time ago I did work in his home and he was amazed that we don't bush this and grommet that like in cars. Finally I had to rationalize to him usually buildings don't move and flex as much as cars.
:thumbup:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Thats funny, Here, we call our head a noggin.


That was funny as hell.


----------

